# Search



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Now that you are back, David, could you fix the Search function? Years ago when you did a search, it would bring the results back in descending order by date which is logical and helpful. For several years now, it brings them back in random order and then you have to hunt for a page that has the current year on it.

Thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry...Not sure as the upgrade is the priority. Normally it would bring back in order of how active a thread is or something like that. It would rank them on things like view, replies etc. (at least I think it is that way.)

We will be using a different search engine that was installed when I had left and seems that they are not using now. So maybe that will fix it for you alone.

You do know however that you can sort the results inside advanced search right?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't see any way to sort it once I get the results back.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

You chose your "sort by" criteria BEFORE you hit search...bottom left of Advanced Search fields.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok. Maybe descending by date used to be the default criteria and that changed at some point.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

BeanMeScot said:


> Ok. Maybe descending by date used to be the default criteria and that changed at some point.


I do not see an option to set the default in the setup unless I over looked it. But I think...Note I said think...if you set what you want as a result it MIGHT store that in a cookie.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

So that idiosyncracy I found only on TCF whereby one starts a New Thread, a list of related existing similiar thread titles pops up.
Always worked for me more effective than Search.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

We can not longer run the similar thread hack as the new search engine can not support it.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you again for your direct reply. Appreciate it!
Jill


----------

